# User Opinion- Best place to buy aquarium plants on-line?



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

blazer said:


> I'm looking to get some aquarium plants, but would like some feedback from those who have shopped around.
> 
> Anyone have any suggestions?
> 
> ...


Despite having previous problems with Aquariumplants.com, I have to say that I am really impressed by the quality of their Grow Your Own Bulbs.

http://www.aquariumplants.com/Grow_Your_Own_Bulbs_s/29.htm

Great price and great germination. I would highly recommend these. The dwarf lilly bulbs( Tiger Lotus, Red Nymphaea zenkeri, I believe) which are part of the package have exhibited phenomonal growth for me even in tanks where I don't have C02 injection, don't use Excel or fertilizers, and have mediocore lighting. I purchased similar bulbs from Wal-Mart but they were not nearly as good. I have seen similar fully grown Nymphaea zenkeri selling locally for $10+ and each package contains at least 2 Nymphae zenkeri bulbs, so I would consider the price a great value.


----------

